# Swardman Mower Colors



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm hoping TLF members can help us finalize a top 2 colors of Swardman Mowers to stock in the USA. 
Can't keep 8 colors on inventory, so we need to narrow down what we stock in the USA. Your votes will be what we stock.

Dark Red

Red

Blue

Baby Blue

Green

Black

White

Anthracit (Dark Gray painted on almost like Rhino Lining you would find in a truck bed).


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Dark Red
Green


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Dark Red
> Green


+1

:thumbup:


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Dark Red
Black


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Reelrollers @Topcat @g-man @J_nick

I turned this into a poll thread to make it easier to track the results, so please go back and make your formal selections.

Everyone else, feel free to post you choices, but also make your selections in the poll at the top of the thread. If you are as indecisive as me, I did set it up so that you may change your votes. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Reelrollers what about a hybrid?

The frame/engine in black and then folks select the color of the grass catcher and side cover? The other side instead of clear, it could be a matching color too. This way someone could order the "storm trooper" version.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think I'm solid on the dark red, but torn between green and black for my second choice.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I like that the Anthracit is like a Rhino Lining. I tend to hit things and it could protect it better than just paint, but I think with the Swardman being more maneuverable than my reels I would have less accidents.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I really like the option for the Anthracit. Any plans to offer other colors in this texture?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I like dark red, but think its ridiculous you have to pay extra for the color. Otherwise I would just get the anthracite.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I like the Red and the Green but the Blue and Anthracite would be a close #3&4


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I may have misspoke on the Anthracite, I guess I meant it's dark gray paint still, but has texture to it - not smooth like a car finish. Not sure it has any additional "wear" properties. Don't let cost be a factor either, just pick your top 2 colors if you had to pick today.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Got to go with red and green. The red is "flashier" than the dark red, and that green is screaming for a TLF sticker or two. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> ...and that green is screaming for a TLF sticker or two. :thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing. 

I would probably order mine from Prague with this custom paint job...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > ...and that green is screaming for a TLF sticker or two. :thumbup:
> ...


Love it! Since I gave you the idea, you have to order one for me too. :banana:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


@Ware has reached his free mower limit for the year. You'll have to start your own forum to get that kickback.


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

I have to say, that I like this setup (Green and Logo TLF)... and it definitelly could be done


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > ...and that green is screaming for a TLF sticker or two. :thumbup:
> ...


Sure does look official! :nod:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

LOL I can see it now, a bulk order of TLF Swardman Reel Mowers thread =P


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> I may have misspoke on the Anthracite, I guess I meant it's dark gray paint still, but has texture to it - not smooth like a car finish. Not sure it has any additional "wear" properties. Don't let cost be a factor either, just pick your top 2 colors if you had to pick today.


Looks like a flat dark gray. It's "murdered out" as they would say.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Did someone say.............."Kickback?"


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Is it too late to sign-up as a beta tester?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> LOL I can see it now, a bulk order of TLF Swardman Reel Mowers thread =P


That's one Group Buy I will NOT be heading up :lol:


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Anthracite


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you for all the votes and feedback. We'll have these colors in time for our Atlanta demo day in May.


----------

